# unexplained bleeding



## Laura (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I'm feeling rather anxious and despondant after having been for a scan at my clinic this morning. I'm in the middle of a medicated FET cycle at the moment and have been having a lot of problems with bleeding whilst on progynova. I took 3x2mg for about 10 days before having to stop as I was bleeding. A scan at that time showed a lot of blood clots in the womb lining. I stayed on synarel then and started progynova again a week later - this time in a staggered dose. I started to bleed again at the same point in the cycle. At today's scan the womb lining was not thick enough for the proposed transfer on Friday. So I have been told to increase my dose and go for another scan on Wednesday.

What is concerning me most is that the Dr asked if I generally experience irregular bleeding. It is in fact something I have always suffered from and have been told it is due to my hormone levels being unbalanced. The Dr has now said I should have a hysteroscopy to see whether there's anything in my womb (eg a polyp) causing the bleeding. So, I'm feeling anxious now - is it worth going ahead with the transfer if the higher dose of progynova results in the bleeding stopping and the womb lining thickening up? Can my irregular bleeding be due to causes other than something amiss inside my uterus? I'm not really sure what to think and where to go from here. 

I would really appreciate your viewpoint on this as I will obviously need to discuss my options with the Dr again on Wednesday. (I must say, my clinic seem to be quite good in the respect that I don't think they will forge ahead and do the transfer if they think there is a problem.)

Thank you,

Laura


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Laura said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I'm feeling rather anxious and despondant after having been for a scan at my clinic this morning. I'm in the middle of a medicated FET cycle at the moment and have been having a lot of problems with bleeding whilst on progynova. I took 3x2mg for about 10 days before having to stop as I was bleeding. A scan at that time showed a lot of blood clots in the womb lining. I stayed on synarel then and started progynova again a week later - this time in a staggered dose. I started to bleed again at the same point in the cycle. At today's scan the womb lining was not thick enough for the proposed transfer on Friday. So I have been told to increase my dose and go for another scan on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2002)

Thank you Peter,
Your comments are much appreciated and have helped to put my mind at rest. It does seem that the Drs at my clinic are trying to give me the best chance possible. You do a great job on this site. Thank you very much,
Love Laura


----------

